
Will Bitcoin Be the Best Inflation Hedge? - mirciulica
https://hackernoon.com/embrace-the-fear-8t373yxt
======
AlEinstein
It may be true that bitcoin will be a good store of value but this article
doesn’t make a good case for it. For example, bitcoin is quite volatile, which
would tend to make it a poor store of value. The article doesn’t address that
aspect at all. If obvious drawbacks aren’t addressed then the case isn’t made.

